# Military Aviation Low Flying



## lloydh (Feb 11, 2012)

Haven't posted on here for ages, so thought I'd post up some shots of recent trips out! Hope you all enjoy them. The majority were shot with a Nikon D300s and Nikkor 300mm F/4 AF-S. All were shot within the UK.

Thanks for looking!

1. II Squadron Tornado GR4



2 Squadron Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

2. 29 Squadron Twinstick Typhoon



29 Squadron Twin Stick Typhoon by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

3. 617 Squadron Tornado GR4 with mission markings from Op Ellamy in Libya.



617 Squadron Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

4.



617 Squadron Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

5.



617 Squadron Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

6. Not military but thought I'd chuck it in anyway! 



Inverted Flight by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

7.



Christen Eagle II by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

8.



Shorts Tucano T1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

9.



BAE Hawk T1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

10. Absolutely amazing pass!



Warton Eurofighter Typhoon by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

11. Always nice to the QinetiQ Alpha Jet



QinetiQ Alpha Jet Cockpit by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

12.



11 Squadron Typhoon &quot;DC&quot;  by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

13. The Americans always put in some good passes!



&quot;Brew21&quot; USAF F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

14.



USAF F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

15.



USAF F-15E Strike Eagle  by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

16.



Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

17. The Eagle office!



F-15E Strike Eagle Cockpit by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

18.



Boeing Chinook HC2  by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

19. Some helicopters thrown in for good measure!



Bringer Of Pain by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

20.



RAF Merlin HC3 Lifting Off by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

21.



RAF Merlin HC3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

22.



Westland Lynx AH.7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Hope I haven't bored you all with the shots!


----------



## Kombipete (Feb 11, 2012)

Fantastic shots! Thanks very much!


----------



## cepwin (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow!!! Those are great shots!  It looks like you might have been in a plane for a couple of those shots.  Was this at an airshow?  I love how you "froze" the jets and had them crystal clear and the background was blurry.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 11, 2012)

Anything but bored!  Love the shots and the subject both.  Those are some great shots of very difficult subjects, anyone who has tried knows how tough it is to catch them.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## Compaq (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome. #17 was pretty wild!


----------



## lloydh (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow thanks everyone!!



cepwin said:


> Wow!!! Those are great shots!  It looks like you might have been in a plane for a couple of those shots.  Was this at an airshow?  I love how you "froze" the jets and had them crystal clear and the background was blurry.



No these were taken from a mountain believe it or not, apart from the last few of the helicopters. It is a place in Wales were the RAF & USAF practice low flying :thumbup:


----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Neat! Was #17 flying over you or on its side?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 11, 2012)

There are incredible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 11, 2012)

Great bunch of images.


----------



## marmots (Feb 11, 2012)

the last two are incredible


----------



## lloydh (Feb 12, 2012)

Number 17 was flying past me.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Forkie (Feb 12, 2012)

Splendid!  I still get a lump in my throat when seeing the Tornado - have done since I was a kid!
Were these taken at the Mach Loop?

I am DYING to get down there for the day!

I think you may like this guy.


----------



## spotter (Feb 12, 2012)

Lovely pics. #13 is really sharp! The F15E looks like it can open a can of whoop-ass on someone.


----------



## lloydh (Feb 12, 2012)

Forkie said:


> Splendid!  I still get a lump in my throat when seeing the Tornado - have done since I was a kid!
> Were these taken at the Mach Loop?
> 
> I am DYING to get down there for the day!
> ...



Its up not down  

Yep I know Mark, great guy!


----------



## polymoog (Feb 13, 2012)

Always love looking at your aviation shots


----------



## lloydh (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## FilmaTroy (Feb 14, 2012)

WOW!!! they are all just sooo sharp!!


----------



## lloydh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 28, 2012)

great shots, great planes.


----------

